
House arrest for doctor who molested, photographed patients at free Calif.clinic - binjoi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/09/28/house-arrest-for-doctor-who-molested-photographed-patients-at-free-calif-clinic/
======
od2m
Not defending this guy... but RCC is a death sentence. He got his.

